# Newton & Sons Ltd, Alvis Trawlers Ltd and Fern Leaf Co Ltd



## Alan Duggan (Oct 15, 2008)

Good Evening,

I am looking for information on the following companies,

Newton & Sons Ltd
Alvis Trawlers Ltd
Fern Leaf Co Ltd

I know very little about Alvis and Fern Leaf. I know that Newton & Sons Ltd where shipwrights in Fleetwood from 1870 until 1977. I believe Newton’s built pleasure boats and also built a lot for the admiralty. Also I am lead to believe they owned a few trawlers working from the town.

I think there is a connection between the three companies. William Newton was manager for Alvis and Fern Leaf during the 50s and also for Newton’s. Unfortunately this is all I know.

My Mother in law is a descendant of the Newton’s and know a fair amount about what the company did in the later years. Unfortunately this side of the business is a dark area and very little is known.

Any information, images or general memories of any of the companies would be very welcome and greatly received.

Thanks
Alan Duggan


----------

